# Post your hay farming and hay equipment pictures here!!



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Getting up the last of the round bales this year!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You didn't like the other haying pictures thread?!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok. Here is some of it. I posted this pic before in another thread. The picture of the MF tractor on the trailer was before I got the Milstak attachment for the NH stacker.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> You didn't like the other haying pictures thread?!


He wanted equipment only.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Ok. Here is some of it. I posted this pic before in another thread. The picture of the MF tractor on the trailer was before I got the Milstak attachment for the NH stacker.


Nice looking equipment and layout.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Teslan said:


> Ok. Here is some of it. I posted this pic before in another thread. The picture of the MF tractor on the trailer was before I got the Milstak attachment for the NH stacker.


Got a question to ask you about the milstack on the bale wagon , do they have one for the 4x4x8 bale ? and How many will it carry ? There none in this area , a few drag types , most of the stinger type trucks.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> Got a question to ask you about the milstack on the bale wagon , do they have one for the 4x4x8 bale ? and How many will it carry ? There none in this area , a few drag types , most of the stinger type trucks.


No they don't have one for 4x4s. The guy from milstak that installed mine said that while the milstak is strong enough for the 4x4s the stacker frame is not. Of my 3x3 bales it can hold 15 bales with the side rakes off. 14 with them on. Milstak's pull type can do 8 4x4s. They supposedly are working on a Self propelled.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

New toy


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> Nice looking equipment and layout.


I like the little Massey whats the PTO output?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> I like the little Massey whats the PTO output?


About 45 from tractor data. Never really considered that when we bought it. All it does is bushhog and spray weeds and occasionally pull the speed rake. You wouldn't like the DPF system though would you ARD? Not to crazy about it myself, but my dad wanted this tractor to replace a very unreliable NH.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

lidaacres said:


> New toy


Ah so you bought the NH? It appears so clean that I would guess you haven't used it yet?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Teslan said:


> About 45 from tractor data. Never really considered that when we bought it. All it does is bushhog and spray weeds and occasionally pull the speed rake. You wouldn't like the DPF system though would you ARD? Not to crazy about it myself, but my dad wanted this tractor to replace a very unreliable NH.


Probably not, but it is better than a blue fill cap and ther are lots of better uses for urea......

Looks to be a nice raking tractor with a tight turn radius Is it a hyrraulic shuttle or CVT?

Going to be buying a third tractor this summer I suspect. I'll get another and decide which Kubby goes. Probably the 105. I'm attached to my M9 in as much as it's about the last one produced.

One other question, when it regens, does it get hot or is it not noticeable?

Candidly, I always liked the old Massey's, I had one, years ago. Was a damn good tractor.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

lidaacres said:


> New toy


NH is into that 'swoopy sheet metal'.........


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice options cutter and applicator. is that the fully automated Harvest tec?


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I have made 7 bales with it. It has 16925 on the baler so basically haven't used it myself


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

It actually doesn't have sheet metal. It's all hd plastic stuff, but it's kind of nice because you can see behind you a lot better.

Yes it has the fancy Harvest Tec system. Now just need to figure out how it all works.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

lidaacres said:


> I have made 7 bales with it. It has 16925 on the baler so basically haven't used it myself


that's a lot of bales for not being to old.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Ya a custom guy had it but it's in good shape, and it was the newest affordable baler I found.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> Probably not, but it is better than a blue fill cap and ther are lots of better uses for urea......
> 
> Looks to be a nice raking tractor with a tight turn radius Is it a hyrraulic shuttle or CVT?
> 
> ...


 It has just regular gears. Hydrostatic was an option. I don't think it has gone through a regen yet. I've only driven it for about 3 hours. My dad is the guy in it most of the time. So maybe it has. I don't really like raking with it because it is bouncy. I prefer the other tractors that are a bit heavier.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

lidaacres said:


> Ya a custom guy had it but it's in good shape, and it was the newest affordable baler I found.


well he probably got all the kinks out of it for you.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Ya I talked to him and he said it was a good working unit. He told me what he had fixed and whatnot. There are of course a few minor things I'm going to do but that's normal with used equiptment.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

It has polly bands on the pickup anyone liking them?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are a few.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

yamaharider28 said:


> Getting up the last of the round bales this year!


Whar is the model number of your M?


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting some pictures. Always like to see the different equipment, trucks and tractors everyone uses.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Fall 2014


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's some of it:

Our son in the 5065M with H7220




























Our son in the 5065M and the Krone 4 basket Tedder in Edge mode.










My wife on the 686 turbo and the NH 478.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

nice clear pics grateful


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeez grateful, your tractors/equipment is so clean I feel guilty being inside when I should be waxing my tractors...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

sethd11 said:


> Jeez grateful, your tractors/equipment is so clean I feel guilty being inside when I should be waxing my tractors...


She does like to keep them clean. Wife and her Dad used wax all of them about every year or two. She hasn't waxed one since he passed away in '08. I did wax the fenders and the hood of the JD for them while she and our son were out doing some field work one day back in the summer. The Deere had some sorta sticky stuff on the fenders when it was delivered a couple years ago and she had just washed it and I was just sitting around in the shed waiting for them to come in and thought I might be able to get that stuff off the fenders with some Cleaner Wax and I did, it took a bit of elbow grease but it finally came off. She'll get a wild hair sometimes and wash 3 in one afternoon.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> Jeez grateful, your tractors/equipment is so clean I feel guilty being inside when I should be waxing my tractors...


Agree with Sethd11 excellent looking fleet of tractors the 5140 looks show room new.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Load of Squares


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Packing haylage back in June


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Packing haylage back in June


Nice looking tractors.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Most of these were taken in 2008, but things are pretty much the same at present.
I have 5 wagons, the 2 not pictured are twins with the middle wagon and the wagon on the right, in the last picture.
I also have 2 JD 200 elevators on transports, 1 quite long and 1 shorter.
All my hay is sold, either for horses or for mulch, depending on quality.
All my production is mixed grass, or old type RCG. Total acreage is about 18, and about 2/3 of it gets 2 cuttings, and maybe a li'l 3rd cutting.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is a couple pictures of our little disk mower. Its a Kuhn GMD 44. 5'3 cut.


----------



## Stan r (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stan, is that pic of a accumlagrapple?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

deadmoose

What size of Vermeer baler is that?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> 20140808_183430.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the deal with the Green stashed in the back corner....needs to be front and center. 

Is that a international Scout on the Left?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yamaharider28 rebel 5420 4x5.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> What's the deal with the Green stashed in the back corner....needs to be front and center.
> 
> Is that a international Scout on the Left?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Scout II.

As to the swather-I havent got a "powered by mopar" sticker on it to make it presentable. Gotta hide it in the background.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Kind off off topic but when did they start making cabs that are set for convenience, comfort, and quiet?

I love the cab but it is pre quiet cab. I wear radio earmuffs. AC is sure nice though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Scout II.
> 
> As to the swather-I havent got a "powered by mopar" sticker on it to make it presentable. Gotta hide it in the background.
> 
> ...


Dang that SP looks good.....did you wax it? You don't need to worry about no mopar sticker.....that running deer in the front says it all. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dang that SP looks good.....did you wax it? You don't need to worry about no mopar sticker.....that running deer in the front says it all.
> 
> Regards, Mike


No wax since I have had it (not quite 2 years I drove her 33 miles home @ about 8.5 mph). Previous owner had about 40 head he milked. He had some nice looking green equipment all well maintained. And an old Farmall M. He had this (1983) since 1992.

Some wax would do her well. Maybe next year.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Reminds me of the WORST green/gold paint job ever seen. In a pawn shop one day 2 guns (wanna say Win 94 30/30 and like a Rem 870) or something like that PAINTED over wood and bluing in green and gold. Wrecked 2 guns.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Nice looking tractors.


Thanks moose. The 856 is painted wrong but is one of the most reliable we have. 1066 nice paint job but a mechanical basket case. But is a heck of a powerhouse


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just a few pics of my equipment


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a few of my pics from the last year or two.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Just a few of my pics from the last year or two.


Beautiful country Trotwood.....just enough roll on the land so that it is not a hardship or boring. You close to Staunton?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Just a few of my pics from the last year or two.


I think your rake and tedder tractors need to be upgraded. Sure you have enough power.there? Just funning. Beautiful country. Nice looking equipment.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, a little too much power but more is better than not enough, right? ; )

Mike - we are located just south of Staunton.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Yeah, a little too much power but more is better than not enough, right? ; )
> Mike - we are located just south of Staunton.
> Thanks for the comments.


Your pics make a guy want to like green tractors.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

deadmoose

how you like that Vermeer baler?

I have been looking at one.

Thanks


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Yeah, a little too much power but more is better than not enough, right? ; )
> 
> Mike - we are located just south of Staunton.
> 
> Thanks for the comments.


I pick up some product about every other week in Mt. Crawford at either Cargill or White Wave. I always enjoy the ride down I 81 south you guys have some pretty hay, pasture land nice as anywhere in the country. Enjoyable to look at well kept farmland. Reminded me of a friend of mine I have not seen in a while has nice farm in Rockbridge Baths.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

yamaharider28 said:


> deadmoose
> how you like that Vermeer baler?
> I have been looking at one.
> Thanks


So far so good. I haven't had it a year yet. I like it.


----------



## Stan r (Dec 21, 2011)

MIke,

Yes it is a Maxilator.

Sorry for the delay in answering.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Delivering some christmas candy to one of my best clients


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are some haying picks of mine from the last few years. Unfortunately, I'm the only one who feels like grabbing the camera to snap any photos and I'm also the one who does most of the work... makes it hard to get a lot of pictures. 

First picture is of my Dad raking this years first cutting with my JD 2520. Second picture is my Dad mowing some first cutting in 2011 with the JD 4020 pulling our CaseIH 3309. Third and forth pics are my Dad baling with the IH 784 and the JD336, I'm on the Ford 5000 pulling the NH 1033. Fifth picture is one I took while mowing 2nd cutting in 2010 with the 4020 and the 3309 and the last picture is when we pulled the loader off the Ford 5000 for the first time that I can ever remember. We used to take the bucket and lift arms off, but left the frame on all the time. Now with my JD 2520 and the IH 784 both having loaders, we didn't need one on the "Old Ford". I fell a couple times getting of the Ford after we took the loader off it since I was so used to having the loader frame to use as a step!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Love that 2520. My dad bought a new 72' that I grew up on. Mom blew a gasket when he bought it I am told. Many hours on that puppy. Where's the fenders on that 4020?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Picture of the 856 and JD 337



Can't wait for it to be April and get started with fieldwork again


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> Love that 2520. My dad bought a new 72' that I grew up on. Mom blew a gasket when he bought it I am told. Many hours on that puppy. Where's the fenders on that 4020?


Yeah, the 2520 is a nice little tractor and I've always liked that model since I got hooked on the new generation JDs. I picked it up since the price was right and it had the gas engine which makes it an easier tractor to start in the winter to clean the driveway. I've done some work on it like new wiring and some tires on the back end, but other than that, she's just the way I bought her.

My Dad picked up the 4020 down in Florida and it had a home made sunshade on it that included fenders, the original fenders were gone. We pulled the sunshade off after hitting our heads on it too often. I did manage to pick up some original style fenders for it at an auction, so it looks a little more presentable (and is a little safer to drive  )


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> i-XtjX3Hd.jpg


Had to share this one. Everyone likes it. Who doesn't like bacon?


----------

